# Öffnerkontakt von Siemens Siguard 2TK2825



## carsten (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe u.a. ein Sicherheitsrelais 3TK2825 im Einsatz, mit dem ich ein weiteres Relais zuschalten möchte. Hinter dem Kontak 13/14 hängt also das zuschaltbare Relais. Jetzt ist mir eingefallen, das ich das Relais nicht über einen Schließerkontakt zuschalten möchte, sondern über einen Öffnerkontakt. Nun ist es aber so, das man die Öffnerkontakte des 3TK2825 nur als Meldekontake nutzen darf. Was nun?

Ich könnte doch hinter 13/14 ein "normales" Schütz schalten und von diesem den Öffnerkontakt nutzen, oder nicht? Ist das Sicherheitstechnisch noch i.O.?

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## c.wehn (13 Juli 2011)

Du müsstest zwei Schützkontakte (Zwangsgeführt) in Reihe schalten.


----------



## MSB (13 Juli 2011)

Relais: Wofür und für was? Sicherheitsgerichtet oder nicht?

Das was der Normalelektriker unter Relais versteht verbittet sich für Sicherheitsanwendungen aus Prinzip, da im Normalfall nicht zwangsgeführt.

Ob ein oder zweikanalig wie mein Vorredner schreibt hängt wie üblich ab vom Risiko,
dessen Bewertung, Bauteilspezifikation, Fehlerauschlüssen etc. ab, kurz das ganze leidige Thema der (noch 954-1) oder auch schon der 13849.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## carsten (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.

@ c.wehn:
Du meinst mit 





c.wehn schrieb:


> Du müsstest zwei Schützkontakte (Zwangsgeführt) in Reihe schalten.


 sicher, das ich an Kontakt 13/14 und 23/24 jweils ein Zwangsgeführtes Schütz anschließe und von jedem Schütz dann einen Öffnerkontakt nehmen kann, oder? So kenne ich das noch aus grauer Vorzeit.

Zwangsgeführte Schützkontake haben doch auch Siemens Hilfsschütze, oder?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## MSB (13 Juli 2011)

Nochmal was hast du vor, und welche sicherheitstechnischen Anforderungen stellst du daran?
Ohne die beantwortung diese Frage ist der Rest nur nicht zielführende Spekulation.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (17 Juli 2011)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Du müsstest zwei Schützkontakte (Zwangsgeführt) in Reihe schalten.


 
Hallo,

wenn Du eine Zwangseinschaltung (NOT-START oder NOT-EIN) nach
EN 60204-1 brauchst, musst Du die Öffner der zwangsgeführten, als Kontakterweiterung hinter dem Sicherheitsrelais TK... geschalteten, Schütze parallel schalten.
Bei der Anzeige einer sicheren Situation schaltest Du die Öffner in Reihe,
dann sparst Du Dir ggfs. den Lampentest, da "unsicher=Lampe aus" ist.

Ansonsten
*ACK*
zu den Ausführungen von Manuel.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

